# Looking for a little girl's shrug pattern



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Ladies HELP HELP
I need a pattern for a size 8 (little girl's) shrug or bolero?
I went on all the free pattern sites I have to no avail
Can someone please help me?
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTcharm.html
http://www.craftown.com/Child-Knit-Bolero.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html
http://www.thecreateryshop.com/2011/01/easy-seamless-bolero-shrug-for-kids.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/bamboozle-girl-bolero-hat.html
http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/knit-a-girls-shrug-free-pattern-40999
http://www.knitrowan.com/download.aspx?id=53&fcd=5
http://www.petitepurls.com/Summer10/summer2010_p_heartparty.html
http://lilliputianstitches.wordpress.com/2010/12/25/holiday-shrug/
http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Knitting/Projects/BabyChild/WR1807+Girls+Knit+Bolero.htm


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

TammyK said:


> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTcharm.html
> http://www.craftown.com/Child-Knit-Bolero.html
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html
> http://www.thecreateryshop.com/2011/01/easy-seamless-bolero-shrug-for-kids.html
> ...


Tammy,
Thank you for taking the time to look these up for me. I have found a pattern I need in one of my old Creative Knitting Magazines. But I am going to save those websites for future use. I do appreciate you taking the time to look theseup. I giving you hugs in my heart and mind. Get them????
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Got 'em!


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there is also www.lionbrand.co they do chitldrens bolero's.


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! What a helper Tammyk is. I like her doggie too.


----------



## luluh79 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure if you are wanting knit or crochet, but the link below is to a search I did on ravelry. There are 63 pics of patterns. You might have to join to see it, but its free and they are a great site for patterns and stuff. Good luck!

You might have to copy and paste, not sure if it shows as a link on the post.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting|crochet&availability=free&fit=child&sort=created&pc=shrug&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/shrugs.php

Check to see if any of these patterns will work for you. 
If not, I Google'd "girls knit shrug pattern" and several other FREE pattern sites pulled up, as well. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## bkfauer (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's one I love, and will start for my 5 year old granddaughter as soon as I buy my yarn.

Google:
Child's Ballet Shrug in Cotton Twirl Designed by Gail Tanquary

Let me know what you think.

Karen


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

Just found one pattern at this site:

www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/mochiplus-balletshrug.html

The info was for free patterns and as I went down the list here this was, didn't check if there were more, probably are.

Happy hunting!

V Chase


----------



## KNITSUS (Mar 21, 2011)

you may like the crochet one that I just finished from Lion Brand..it will come up as Lion Brand/Crochet Bebop Cardi. Given in sizes 6-8,9-10, 11-12. Email me with any questions..I actually had help with it from a kind forum gal.
[email protected]


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Check out Lion Brand website. Some of their adult-sized patterns fit a child better than an adult!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

My friends
I have found the pattern for the shrug. Thank you for all of your help. Now I just have to get to Beaumont to JoAnns
to get the yarn. I found it in one of my Creative Knitting Magazines. If any of you haven't heard of this publication, its the best one I have found. I have been subscribing to it since 1999. They also have a website, creativeknitting.com. I get aggravated with them sometimes, because they did to be yarn snobs. I never use to yarn they say to because its too expensive. One of these days when I hit the lotto, my first buy will be silk yarn, then bamboo, then all of the rest.
Again, they all of you for your hard work on my part.
I am mentally sending all of you hugs and kisses.
Get them????
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

http://explaiknit.typepad.com/HugMe.pdf


----------



## marian fey (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello Wanda. I have a pattern for a little girl's shrug, in several sizes. I have a copy of the pattern on my pc, so if you can let me have your e-mail address I will forward the pattern to you.

I have tried to attach it to this reply without success.

Marian Fey


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Marion Fey,
Thank you. This is definitely a keeper.
Hugs coming to you mentally and spiritually.
Wanda


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I have a little girls shrug pattern for you, it's quite basic and sorry the pictures not that good, my scanner is quite old, hope it helps.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

there is an adorable shrug here

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/bunny_hop-balletshrug.html


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi - I subscribe to Creative Knitting Magazine and I am also after a Shrug pattern for twin Granddaughters - I have found a couple I like but could you tell which copy of the magazine you found it in I'm sure I have the copy Regards Kaye


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

YAMBA said:


> Hi - I subscribe to Creative Knitting Magazine and I am also after a Shrug pattern for twin Granddaughters - I have found a couple I like but could you tell which copy of the magazine you found it in I'm sure I have the copy Regards Kaye


Kaye,
I am just finishing the shrug. Its in this May issue of Creative Knitting. All I have left is one sleeve and then sewing it up. Wanda


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Wanda - As I subscribe digitally I have just found the pattern on p 66 & 68 it looks good - did you use DK (8ply) as they suggested if so how did it turn out - thanks again and yes I love the Magazine and to be able to accress it digitally its even better for me - please post it in pictures when you have finished Regards Kaye


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sure am glad to run across this thread. You gals have listed a ton of sites. Shrugs are fun to make for the grands becasue they don't take a lot of time or yarn. This lets me try out some new ones.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye,
I just have part of the second sleeve to finish. The pattern was really easy. I used 2 ply afghan yarn that I bought at Herschers on auction. I also used size 5 needles. My granddaughter usually wears a size 8 but I made the size 10 because of the difference in yarn size. I am sorry but I don't have a camera and I haven't figured out how to post stuff yet. If I can do anything to help, let me know.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Wanda you have been a great help already the twins will be 10 in August so I'll do a swatch piece to work out the different ply conversion 
Regards Kaye


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye,
Its 10:35 p.m. here in Texas and I just completed the shrug. Thank goodness. Sunday is her First Communion.
I am going to try and get pictures and get a friend to show me how to post them. I pretty proud of it. I use could sit and knit hours on end. Not anymore due to a back injury.
So, this took three weeks to complete. Next, I am going to knit me a sweater and skirt set. I'll probably pretty fat in it but I don't care.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Wanda - I'm so pleased for you and you also have a few days to relax before the big day - I'm not sure how to post the pictures so I will have to learn as well - wow you will be taking on a big challenge doing a sweater and skirt set that will possibly take you awhile are you doing it in a fine wool or mediun and what colour have you picked out? how did you come to choose the name "Queenmawmaw" if you don't answer I will understand - can't wait to see the pictures Regards Kaye


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye,
The name "Queenmawmaw" comes from two different sources. I use to work for Walmart and I was the Queen of my store due to my ability to promote credit application. I made my store number one several months running. Mawmaw is the name my granddaughter calls me. So, I got started being called Queenmawmaw at the store. I have always loved children and I was the Queenmawmaw of all of the younger associates and the children who came into the store. So, thats the story for that.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Ramba,
I forgot your other questions. I am going to use a turquoise acyclic blend that is a light, probably 3 weight.
In Texas it stays humid year round. I haven't even started yet. I am still looking at patterns and the yarn in my stash.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Wanda - Thanks for that you must have worked in a great enviornment and it sounds like your personality goes with it all - Mawmaw is so unusual as well - my Grandchildren (14 in all) call me Granna and as you can see is half Granma/Nanna which is what my children called my Mother - also good luck with you next venture Regards Kaye


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

There is a pattern for a ballet shrug on Crystal Palace yarns.
Just type in Cotton Twirl ballet shrug, and it will come up.

There is also one for an adult if you click at the picture below.



Good Luck

June.


----------



## mslittlebear (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks o much Tammy! I will look tem over and hopefully find one I can do as I am a beginner. I appreciate the help.


----------



## kiwiknit4 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Marian Fey, I would love to TRY and knit this shrug. How many stiches would I cast on for a 10yr old? Thankyou for the pattern.
Kiwiknit4


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Wanda - could you please let me know which issue of Creative Knitting you found the Shrug pattern - as I live in Australia its easier for me to subscribe electronically and just love the magazine Regards Kaye


----------

